# 610 T-mac could be out 5 weeks



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Just heard this on sports 610 stream radio, T-mac because of the fall against Portland, could be out for 5 weeks, consider there's only 6 weeks left in the season.. this will really test Yao's leadership...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

No chance of playoffs if T-Mac is out five weeks. It doesn't matter how well Yao plays.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OH ****!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: 

There goes the season. We would need a miracle to make the playoffs.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2363310


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

son of a ...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****... 

seriously... this is just horrible...


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Don't be too pissed guys. I don't want to sound negative but it's not like there was much at stake anyways. We may not make the playoffs but I can't say that matters. With the injuries we've had there's no way we'd beat the Mavs or Spurs in the first round so waiting until next season is the main thing. There's no point in risking another injury to McGrady this year.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

With McGrady out and a brutal, brutal schedule ahead, it's probably time to hope for Yao Ming to go for monster games in close losses. May as well get the best pick possible and reload for next season.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

jworth said:


> Don't be too pissed guys. I don't want to sound negative but it's not like there was much at stake anyways. We may not make the playoffs but I can't say that matters. With the injuries we've had there's no way we'd beat the Mavs or Spurs in the first round so waiting until next season is the main thing. There's no point in risking another injury to McGrady this year.


With the way Yao's been playing, if T-Mac hadn't reinjured himself and had regained his health by the time playoffs rolled around, we'd have had a decent shot at a first round victory.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Injuries suck.

McGrady
Amare
J.O.

Ugh..


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

It is time to give all of the young players mintues now now, i mean what do we have to loss, start Stro and Head, let them get some experenice playing along side yao, give the Lambj or whatever some mins, see what he can do, you know, time to take a chance, if the young lineup works wonders, then hey, great, we going to the playoff, and if not, we will have a bette idea on what we need this offseaon and not wondering about oh MAYBE stro will be our answer at PF or maybe Head will be the SG we are looking for. I just can't picture us winning .666 rest of way with our current starting line-up, even with the dominant play that Yao is showing....


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Injuries suck.
> 
> McGrady
> Amare
> ...


 I really, really hate these injuries.

If Yao pulls this out for the Rockets, and gets them to the playoffs, though, he's my MVP of the year. No question.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

On one hand I'm glad McGrady finally gets the rest he needs to get rid of this back problem once and for all (or so we can only hope). But with Yao's play Houston really could have caused trouble in this year's playoffs. We don't have the players around Yao to get to 45 wins this season, no matter how well he plays. At the same time I can't root for Houston to lose, and JVG isn't going to tank the season. We'll probably end up with a 10-13 pick. Our most pressing need right now is a go-to shooter, someone like Reddick or Roby.



> McGrady had his back examined Friday by Dr. Robert Watkins, a back specialist *who said that the injury was not considered chronic* and a result of Sunday's fall.


Is he being paid to say that?!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2363310


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I think we should see how we do next week against the Spurs and Mavs. If we can win some of those games, then a push for the playoffs could still be possible.

But if we lose all of those games, then it's tank mode.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> son of a ...


Son of a what? Mother? lol, just playing.
yeah, this is a really bad news. Well, if Yao is going to be the leader of the team, he should be able to put the responsibility on his shoulder. btw, why isn't Yao a captain? instead we have DW co with T-Mac? hmm...
I believe Yao can carry this team to playoff this year. When T-Mac comes back, hell yeah, it would be SHOW TIME!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> With the way Yao's been playing, if T-Mac hadn't reinjured himself and had regained his health by the time playoffs rolled around, we'd have had a decent shot at a first round victory.


I'd love to think that, but the role players are way too inconsistent.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> We'll probably end up with a 10-13 pick. Our most pressing need right now is a go-to shooter, someone like Reddick or Roby.


Definitely agree. Be nice to see Reddick in a Houston uni next season.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac must be pretty pissed, missing the most important stretch of this season (and "pretty pissed" is an understatement in this matter)

Maybe (hopefully) everyone else will be motivated to step up and we'll steal some wins down the stretch


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Hey NOK lost to pacer by 2... good sign good sign


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm not a big believer in Reddick, but I think he could end up an ideal offensive role-player playing off McGrady and Yao. They should generate quite a few open shots for him.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> I'm not a big believer in Reddick, but I think he could end up an ideal offensive role-player playing off McGrady and Yao. They should generate quite a few open shots for him.


 Ronnie Brewer....i dont care if he's not a "shooter". He's a PLAYER


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow.. I.. I don't know what to say. Im shocked.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Jamez52637 said:


> Hey NOK lost to pacer by 2... good sign good sign


 Now 2.5 games back.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> We'll probably end up with a 10-13 pick. Our most pressing need right now is a go-to shooter, someone like Reddick or Roby.



All I know is we've gone way too far to give up, who knows what happens next, maybe Yao can keep us in the race for the rest of this month and Tracy can help out on the last Month, I mean since Yao has been back we havent lost when McGrady doesnt play or leaves early. But this just isn't fair. Then again, atleast he is finally not rushing his back anymore and next year(or in the playoffs if we make it) he wont be as troubled with his back.

Is the doctor that diagnosed this injury new? The other one would always call the injuries minor and would only keep him out for 2 weeks max. I guess this doc knows what is really needed for him to heal up... im still pissed though.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Did some research on the doctor 
http://www.spinela.com/Dr.RobertWatkins.htm

seems like he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

tone wone said:


> Ronnie Brewer....i dont care if he's not a "shooter". He's a PLAYER


Ronnie Brewer is fun to watch and I know I can't stand Ridick (I haven't seen every game he's played this season, but I have seen enough) What about Dee Brown.. he's streaky, but he and Luther have history... and he's a good shooting gaurd when he's "on"


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> What about Dee Brown.. he's streaky, but he and Luther have history... and he's a good shooting gaurd when he's "on"


David Wesley is a good shooting guard when he's "on".


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> David Wesley is a good shooting guard when he's "on".


This is true LOL!! At least he's younger.. can run faster?? lol

I think part of the problem with his streakiness this season is, he is Illinois basketball.. lf he plays well.. they win.. if he plays bad.. they lose. 

He was a more stable player last season with other talent around him to take off the pressure.

EDIT: Just to check the stats on Dee.. last year he shot nearly 50% from the field when he had Head and Williams taking some of the heat off of him.. this year, 37%

There are a lot of players in college basketball that bother me because of their "I am the star everyone else watch out while I shine" attitude. But you can tell when they move to the next level they will be non-entities. The players that are more team oriented are the ones I like to see succeed.

I am just so bummed that T-mac looks to be gone for practically the rest of the season that I need happy thoughts. A playoff run would have been really fun to see.. especially after the struggle at the beginning of the season.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

yao seriously better have a hidden overdrive button same with all the role players


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Just for us to remember:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

jworth said:


> Just for us to remember:


 I can still remember watching that. I was like "WOW".


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

really sad news


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

don't worry, i'm sure he'll get some massage and be fit in a few days' time


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Actually, going back to the Redick talk. As much as I hate him he'd fit you guys perfect. With Yao and McGrady taking so much attention he'd get plenty of open shots. If there is one thing JJ can do, it's shoot.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Even if we get the 10-13 pick I doubt we will beable to get Redick, hes going to jump to the top of the draft soon.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> Even if we get the 10-13 pick I doubt we will beable to get Redick, hes going to jump to the top of the draft soon.


Nah, I highly doubt he will go before 10th. Teams just don't want any 6,4 unathletic shooting guards. I honestly wouldn't want him on Houston either. As I've said before, he cannot guard the quicker more athletic 2s in the league. This leave Yao to more fouls in the lane. I much rather have Ronnie Brewer, but he's going to be a top ten pick easily.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

It's over. No playoffs for us this season. Over. 

If Yao can make it, he'll be the MVP. Utah, Sacramento and NOK need to lose in order for us to make it.

At least McGrady is getting his needed rest.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> It's over. No playoffs for us this season. Over.
> 
> If Yao can make it, he'll be the MVP. Utah, Sacramento and NOK need to lose in order for us to make it.
> 
> At least McGrady is getting his needed rest.


NOK is not making the playoffs this year regardless of their rookie phenom. Their remaining schedule is pretty ridiculous. Utah, IMO, is not a good team. They're still trying to find themselves, and their standing with their point guard position. Sacramento is the biggest threat to make that 7th or 8th spot. They've become defensively adequate, young, and athletic. However, if we had Tracy, I think we would be the best out of all the teams vying for that coveted playoffs spot. Without Tracy, we are only worse than Sac.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Nah, I highly doubt he will go before 10th. Teams just don't want any 6,4 unathletic shooting guards. I honestly wouldn't want him on Houston either. As I've said before, he cannot guard the quicker more athletic 2s in the league.


If he doesn't play defense, how would anyone expect he gets picked by the Rockets with JVG as HC?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

He's better on defense than people say. He just doesn't look the part of a defender therefore people give him less credit than is due. Redick is also fast and quick and can even create his own shot. He doesn't average 28 ppg on wideopen shots alone.


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

i predict he will come back after two weeks. his back is on and off.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> don't worry, i'm sure he'll get some massage and be fit in a few days' time


 Somehow, I doubt it.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

^ that is very true.. but I think thats why his back pain keeps coming back.. he never gets the full time off as requested, this time I think he will stick to the plan though.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i saw jvg on NBC today saying that they found something they could fix with tmac. so maybe his back problems wont flare up as much after this.

i wasnt sure if this should go in the tmac out for 5 weeks thread or tmac is breaking down thread, so i am putting it in both.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> ^ that is very true.. but I think thats why his back pain keeps coming back.. he never gets the full time off as requested, this time I think he will stick to the plan though.


Did anyone see that special on ch.13 w/ Tracy showing his personal side, Clarenda was prominent and of course their 'crib' and kids? It showed lots of footage that was so 'telling' of what would happen this season.
His trainer this summer some supposed 'guru' was like Harvey a drill sargent. He was pushing him all summer long on this ridiculous regime like 3 weeks after the DAL series? He didn't take any real time off at all to let his body rejuvenate? That trainer had him lifting too many weights, (no bans or anything wh is what good PTs recommend for back sufferers) Dude was like benching 350lbs to WARM UP? WTF? No wonder he was worn out by the time the season started, and he did this all summer long.... His tenancity was fantastic, I will never question his desire/effort ever! But this was counter-productive. He should've only have been doing aerobic/conditioning/light lifting? 
No wonder his back finally just gave out over all that strain, so when I first heard the (I saw the piece twice, once during pre-season, again after Laymen was born) news he was out the start of the season, I was not shocked?
I hope he fired that guy, but knowing Tmac's loyalty factor he didn't. He has to realize that that dude is trying to use him to become the John Lucas for ballers trying to 'up their game'. It was obvious in the piece. I hope this summer he just does what Magic/MJ/Bird/Shaq do, just keep in moderate shape, do some LIGHT lifting, pick up games at the Rec ctr. Nothing like the Bataan death march he did last summer preparing for the season.
*Maybe our future head coach Tom Tibideau can reason with him to take it easy this summer. Be Batman not Superman*. Batman does everything, looks at the situation and acts appropriately, Sups dives right in to 'save everyone' while they stand around watching him. :biggrin: 

Get some well needed rest TMac, get married, grieve, get mentally stronger again, make the 'great comeback' next November.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

debarge said:


> Did anyone see that special on ch.13 w/ Tracy showing his personal side, Clarenda was prominent and of course their 'crib' and kids? It showed lots of footage that was so 'telling' of what would happen this season.
> His trainer this summer some supposed 'guru' was like Harvey a drill sargent. He was pushing him all summer long on this ridiculous regime like 3 weeks after the DAL series? He didn't take any real time off at all to let his body rejuvenate? That trainer had him lifting too many weights, (no bans or anything wh is what good PTs recommend for back sufferers) Dude was like benching 350lbs to WARM UP? WTF? No wonder he was worn out by the time the season started, and he did this all summer long.... His tenancity was fantastic, I will never question his desire/effort ever! But this was counter-productive. He should've only have been doing aerobic/conditioning/light lifting?
> No wonder his back finally just gave out over all that strain, so when I first heard the (I saw the piece twice, once during pre-season, again after Laymen was born) news he was out the start of the season, I was not shocked?
> I hope he fired that guy, but knowing Tmac's loyalty factor he didn't. He has to realize that that dude is trying to use him to become the John Lucas for ballers trying to 'up their game'. It was obvious in the piece. I hope this summer he just does what Magic/MJ/Bird/Shaq do, just keep in moderate shape, do some LIGHT lifting, pick up games at the Rec ctr. Nothing like the Bataan death march he did last summer preparing for the season.
> ...


Given Tracy's history of back problems, perhaps the regime was not extremely wise. However, the offseason is the time to improve one's game. Kobe's off-season workout plan was absolutely brutal. He lifted heavy weights, shot over 2000 shots a day, and spent entire days in the gym. All that work apparently paid off. Also, three weeks after the end of the season is enough for recuperation. Any more, and you start to slip backwards physically.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

yea you can see him working out with the trainer at rockets.com and that is definetly the reason for his pain this year, but I'm sure he learned his lesson though.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> i saw jvg on NBC today saying that they found something they could fix with tmac. so maybe his back problems wont flare up as much after this.
> 
> i wasnt sure if this should go in the tmac out for 5 weeks thread or tmac is breaking down thread, so i am putting it in both.



wait what? what did he say it was?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> wait what? what did he say it was?


he didnt. i was hoping someone here knew. the problem they are fixing could just be for the current pain, not the chronic pain. but jvg did say the upside to all this was they found something they could fix to help his back.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

season's over


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

This gives me alot of hope that we can continue winning without McGrady.

http://chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3717634.html


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Hopefully Yao will continue to carry the weight. I'm confident he will.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> Also, three weeks after the end of the season is enough for recuperation. Any more, and you start to slip backwards physically.


Yeah, a lot of players have said that if they take a few weeks off at the end of the season, they have to spend the entire summer trying to get back into game shape.


----------

